# April Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This month's theme was *"Airborne"*, so vote for your favourite airborne Golden!
*
1. goldhaven:









2. rik:









3. Chaya:









4. Bob Dylan:









5. Vhuynh2:









6. SimTek:









7. Megora:









8. ShadowGolden:









9. sadiegold:









10. Golden4Life:









11. Happy:









12. BrinkleyMom:









13. mudEpawz:









14. T&G:









15. Maggies mom:









16. Max's Dad:









17. akgolden:









18. Pixie:









19. CStrong73:









20. Dexter12:









21. ChasingChase:









22. Roushbabe:









*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wow! I'm going to have to give this a lot of thought as usual before voting.

Fantastic photos of everyone's beautiful Goldens.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Lots of great photo's this month!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to Vote for your favorite picture!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Only one day left to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet?

This poll will close on *05-01-2013* at *06:41 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Today is the last day for Voting, if you haven't voted yet, please do.*

A lot of GREAT entries again this month. 

*Voting ends today, 5/1/13 at 6:41 pm.*


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like we have a winner - by a landslide! Congratulations, Rik! You get to pick the theme for May. PM coming your way.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

tobysmommy said:


> Looks like we have a winner - by a landslide! Congratulations, Rik! You get to pick the theme for May. PM coming your way.


Thank you Tobysmommy. I'm waiting for the summer so "beach" would be my theme for May. I will PM you !


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

rik said:


> Thank you Tobysmommy. I'm waiting for the summer so "beach" would be my theme for May. I will PM you !


Congratulations rik. That was one fantastic shot of Paco "flying" fully extended. Did he ever land? Nice work!

Pete & Woody


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Pete ! But your pictures are making me jealous


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

rik said:


> Thanks Pete ! But your pictures are making me jealous


Thank you rik...but I've got light years to go before I come anywhere near your abilities...but I'm working on it!


Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, gorgeous photo as always.

Love the Beach theme for May!


----------

